# Chequebook journalism



## Tirian (May 11, 2006)

This week in Australia, 2 miners were eventually freed from a mine shaft where they had been trapped for 14 days more than 1 kilometre below the ground. The press went mad throughout the 14 day ordeal interviewing everyone in sight whenever there was news of even a meter of progress as the rescuers made their way toward the men. When they ran out of people to interview, the journalists started interviewing each other. Anyway, I digress"¦

The men have been rescued and are now reunited with their families, though one man died in the initial cave in. There are reports that local news agencies may pay the men up to $1 million for the exclusive on their experience. Rumor has it that Oprah´s production company are also interested and may pay up to $3m.

Now, though these men have been through a terrible ordeal, it somehow doesn´t seem right for someone to sell their "œstory" of hardship. Any thoughts on how a Christian should behave if they were to find themselves in this situation?

Matt


----------



## gwine (May 11, 2006)

If they're going to run the circuit then they should use the money gained to pay back those agencies that rescued them.

I would certainly be tempted, but in the end would not be willing to sell out. Too private, I am. And the money gained would be to me ill-gotten.


----------

